# Glue for buildings



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Since I have never built any type of building kit before I need to ask this question.
I have two buildings that I am going to start on soon and need to know what type of glue is best to use? The old stand by Testors model glue or has something better come out?

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

These threads might help:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7864

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6344

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are several liquid cements that are much better!
Tenax-7R, Ambroid Proweld, and even Plastruct make some of the same types of cements.
I use small hobby syringes with small tips to apply.
You can also brush it on too.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/pls/pls00002.htm


----------



## buffalowings (Aug 29, 2011)

modelers have moved onto mainly using liquid plastic cement versus the ol' tube of fumes. It's more convenient because it doesn't leave spider web like strands that mar any plastic it touches and you can simply brush it on (with plastiweld and tamiya extra thin cement, you can hold the two parts together at the seam, touch the seam with the glue brush and the glue will flow right in filling the gaps due to capillary action. anywho, for small detail parts, superglue is your best friend (thin or medium) superglue can also be used to fill in gaps that the liquid plastic cement failed to fill. also, careful with liquid cement and superglue near clear plastic, it'll "frost it"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Superglue also eats big holes in Styrofoam, don't ask me how I know.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've assembled about 30 structures with liquid plastic cement with the little built-in brush.
Works very well, and a little dab will do ya'.
Bob


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Superglue also eats big holes in Styrofoam, don't ask me how I know.


I know too. 

Ever seen the movie "Alien", when they try to cut it off the guy's face, and it's acid blood drips and eats through 3 decks? That's what it looks like when you drip it on styrofoam. Kinda cool in a way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Funny you should mention aliens.  We had a "Mad Science" party for my 6 year old grandson, the company sends a "Mad Scientist" to do interesting stuff. One of them was she had a Styrofoam green alien head and poured Acetone on it, turned it into a blob.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

6 year olds playing with acetone?!?!? Yikes!!! Hopefully "mad scientist woman" did all of the hands-on work.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 6 year old's just watched, they didn't get close to the table.  I confess I was a bit surprised they'd be doing that, I glanced into the other room where my fire extinguisher was, just in case.


----------

